

Who uses the Formalyzer script on the web? - ChuckMcM
http://blekko.com/webgrep?page=view&id=e06894ead74dba35d4a7f83e994bcabb

======
ChuckMcM
In a previous discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4907609>
it was noted that the 'formalyzer' script was a likely culprit in divulging
information about you to other web sites. We did a quick grep a Blekko and
these are the top 100 results.

